

Science Explains Why It Hurts So Much To Get Hit In The Balls - danvideo
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-scientific-explanation-for-why-getting-hit-in-the-testicles-hurts-so-much-2012-7

======
orz-fi
That text hardly explains the "why"...

The real answer is evolutionary: reproductive facilities are The Most
Important Thing in a Darwinian organism's collection of organs. Everything
else is just auxiliary support machinery. That is why evolution probably
favored animals like us who are very sensitive about the balls.

